# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Συνδεση Αμπερομετρου

## exanimo

Γεια σε ολους
Εχω ενα αναλογικο Αμπερομετρο ac 200A. Ρωτω τα εξεις:
1. Προς τι το + και το - στους ακροδεκτες αφου ειναι εναλλασομενου ρευματος?
2. Το συνδεσα σε ενα μετασχηματιστη ac 12V 4A περιμενοντας να μην ανταποκριθει καθολου και ο δεικτης τιναχτηκε στο τερμα. Μηπως χρειαζεται και κατι αλλο στη συνδεσμολογια, καποιο αλλο ηλεκτονικο εξαρτημα?
3. Θα μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω και σαν dc κανοντας ανορθωση με τις καταλληλες διοδους?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## georgegr

Για να λειτουργήσει αναλογικό αμπερόμετρο 200Α χρειάζεται τον κατάλληλο μετασχηματιστή εντάσεως.
https://www.google.gr/search?espv=2&....0.eZRbRvu22ls

----------


## exanimo

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχω αυτο που φαινεται στη φωτο μετασχηματιστης ενατασης Φ30 230V 200A/5A (νομιζω οτι ειναι ο ποιο καταλληλος), πως θα κανω τη συνδεσμολογια?
Ευχαριστω και παλι
medium_16308682-orig.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

Το ενα ακρο του στο ενα ακρο του αμπερομετρου το αλλο στο αλλο
Και απο μεσα θα περνάει ο προς μετρηση αγωγος.

----------


## Fixxxer

Το αμπερομετρο συνδεεεται σε σειρα και οχι παραλληλα...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γεια σε ολους
> Εχω ενα αναλογικο Αμπερομετρο ac 200A. Ρωτω τα εξεις:
> 1. Προς τι το + και το - στους ακροδεκτες αφου ειναι εναλλασομενου ρευματος?
> *2. Το συνδεσα σε ενα μετασχηματιστη ac 12V 4A περιμενοντας να μην ανταποκριθει καθολου και ο δεικτης τιναχτηκε στο τερμα. Μηπως χρειαζεται και κατι αλλο στη συνδεσμολογια, καποιο αλλο ηλεκτονικο εξαρτημα?*
> 3. Θα μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω και σαν dc κανοντας ανορθωση με τις καταλληλες διοδους?
> 
> Ευχαριστω



Υπάρχει μια (μεγάλη) πιθανότητα, να του πέταξες τα μάτια έξω..... (Κοινώς το καρβούνιασες).

.

----------


## nestoras

Το αγόρασες καινούριο; Μήπως έλειπε η Rshunt (αντίσταση)?
Διάβασες σωστά τα χαρακτηριστικά του; Μήπως είναι για 200A αφού όμως συνδεθεί με τον κατάλληλο Μ/Σ?

----------


## exanimo

Ευχαριστω τους κυριους
Τι ρολο παιζει το Φ? Ειναι μονο θεμα αν χωραει ο προς μετρηση αγωγος ή και κατι αλλο?

----------


## exanimo

Παναγιωτη δηλωνω αρχαριος
Αν ηξερα οτι χρειαζεται και η Rshunt θα την επαιρνα και αυτη

----------


## diony

θα πρέπει το 200A/5A να το γράφει και στο όργανο για να έχεις αξιόπιστη ένδειξη

----------


## SeAfasia

να παρέμβω με ένα βίντεο θεωρίας,καλό είναι να το δείς γιατί ο τύπος εξηγεί την αρχή μέτρησης:




 :Biggrin:

----------


## IRF

Αν είναι αμπερόμετρο που θέλει μετασχηματιστή εντάσεως είναι σίγουρο ότι του προκάλεσες σοβαρή βλάβη γιατί μετράει στην τάξη των 100 *μΑ*. Ακόμα και αν μετράει ακόμα μπορεί να έχει υποστεί μερικό λιώσιμο σπειρών που του προκαλεί να δείχνει μετά πολύ λιγότερο- λάθος σε σχέση με το κανονικό.
Ακόμα όμως και αν είναι αμπερόμετρο κανονικό δεν το συνδέεις στο μ/τη χωρίς μια λάμπα σε σειρά, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να περάσει από το αμπερόμετρο το ρεύμα βραχυκύκλωσης του μ/τη που δεν είναι μόνο 4Α.Βάλε φωτό του οργάνου να βγάλουμε άκρη και να μην λέμε υποθέσεις(προσοχή όλη την πρόσοψη όχι μόνο την κλίμακα)

----------


## vasilllis

Τα ac αμπερομετρα ειναι μετρησης /5Α. Οποτε οτι ταμπελακι εχει μπροστά (το αναφερει κιολας στο ταμπελακι αυτο),θελει το αντιστοιχο μετασχηματιστη.λογικο οταν περασαν απο μεσα 4Α να εδειξε τερμα,για την ακριβεια 4/5 της ενδειξης του.Δεν εχει παθει κατι .

Το φ δειχνει της διατομη του .Αν αυτο ειναι φ30 εσυ δεν μπορεις να το βαλεις σε μπαρα 40*5.

----------


## diony

> 2. Το συνδεσα σε ενα μετασχηματιστη ac 12V 4A περιμενοντας να μην ανταποκριθει καθολου και ο δεικτης τιναχτηκε στο τερμα. 
> Ευχαριστω




κάνε ένα σκίτσο πως το σύνδεσες ακριβώς ?

----------


## exanimo

Στην πραγματικοτητα δεν το συνδεσα, κρατησα με το ενα δαχτυλο σταθερο το ενα καλωδιο του μετασχηματιστη και το αλλο το "χτυπησα" στον αλλο ακροδεκτη για χιλιοαστα του δευτερολεπτου και μονο μια φορα σε σειρα φυσικα 
DH-80-AC-0-200Amp-Fine-Tuning-Dial-Current-font-b-Test-b-font-Panel-Meter.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

Το γραφει κατω δεξια. CT200/5

----------

FILMAN (15-02-16)

----------


## IRF

> Στην πραγματικοτητα δεν το συνδεσα, κρατησα με το ενα δαχτυλο σταθερο το ενα καλωδιο του μετασχηματιστη και το αλλο το "χτυπησα" στον αλλο ακροδεκτη για χιλιοαστα του δευτερολεπτου και μονο μια φορα σε σειρα φυσικα 
> DH-80-AC-0-200Amp-Fine-Tuning-Dial-Current-font-b-Test-b-font-Panel-Meter.jpg



θέλει μ/τη εντάσεως ξεκάθαρο. Τι εννοείς σε σειρά αφού δεν υπήρχε κάτι άλλο εκτός από το δευτερεύον του μ/τη;

----------


## kioan

> κρατησα με το ενα δαχτυλο σταθερο το ενα καλωδιο του μετασχηματιστη και το αλλο το "χτυπησα" στον αλλο ακροδεκτη



Δηλαδή βραχυκύλωσες το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή διαμέσου του αμπερομέτρου.

Πιθανότατα του έχεις προκαλέσει ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη  :Sad:

----------


## exanimo

Ευχαριστω Γιωργο

Αν προσεξες εγραψα.. σε σειρα "φυσικα" (διοτι δεν μπορουσε να ειναι διαφορετικα)

----------


## nestoras

> Ευχαριστω Γιωργο
> 
> Αν προσεξες εγραψα.. σε σειρα "φυσικα" (διοτι δεν μπορουσε να ειναι διαφορετικα)



Σκέψου το λίγο αυτό που έκανες. Είναι σαν να έβαλες ένα αμπερόμετρο στην πρίζα για να δεις πόσο ρεύμα μπορεί να "δώσει" και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να συνδέσεις ένα αμπερόμετρο στην πρίζα.

----------


## diony

σε σειρά με τι το σύνδεσες ?
γι αυτό έκανα την ερώτηση

----------


## nestoras

> σε σειρά με τι το σύνδεσες ?
> γι αυτό έκανα την ερώτηση



 
Σε σειρά με τα άκρα του Μ/Σ από ότι φαίνεται στο post #15.

----------


## diony

> Σε σειρά με τα άκρα του Μ/Σ από ότι φαίνεται στο post #15.




άρα παράλληλα , εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου και έκανα την ερώτηση στο #14

----------


## nestoras

Εντάξει, όταν έχουμε δύο καλώδια μόνο και θέλουμε να συνδέσουμε κάτι μόνο ένας τρόπος υπάρχει!
Κι έχεις δίκιο, περισσότερο μοιάζει με παράλληλη σύνδεση κι όχι με σύνδεση εν σειρά!  :Smile:

----------


## diony

ακριβώς , *σε σειρά* εννοούμε πως σε ένα υπάρχον κύκλωμα ,το κόβουμε και συνδεόμαστε σε σειρά

εδώ όμως δεν υπήρχε κύκλωμα , ήταν 2 άκρα από το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή * στον αέρα* και μπήκαμε παράλληλα :Smile:

----------


## kioan

Το αμπερόμετρο συνδέεται πάντα εν σειρά στο βρόγχο του κυκλώματος στο οποίο θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε το ρεύμα.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση συνδέθηκε εν σειρά με δύο αγωγούς (σχεδόν) μηδενικής αντίστασης, άρα συνδέθηκε εν σειρά σε ένα βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## IRF

Άρα για να δεις αν δουλεύει βάλε το μ/τη 12V 4A μια λάμπα 12V 50-60W ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ με το αμπερόμετρο να δούμε τι δείχνει;Τη λάμπα θα την βρεις από συνεργεία αυτοκινήτων (συνήθως όταν καίγεται  η μία σκάλα την πετάνε) .

----------


## IRF

> Ευχαριστω Γιωργο
> 
> Αν προσεξες εγραψα.. σε σειρα "φυσικα" (διοτι δεν μπορουσε να ειναι διαφορετικα)



Πηνίο και αμπερόμετρο βρίσκονται σε άκρα με κοινή τάση άρα είναι ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ αφού δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στο  βρόχο και είναι σαν να προσπαθούσες να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα βραχυκύκλωσης του μ/τη( που ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 4Α). Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ είναι θάνατος ή για το μ/τη ή για το αμπερόμετρο ή  και στα δύο. Στη δική σου περίπτωση γλιτώνει μόνο ο μ/της συνήθως

----------


## SV1JRT

> ακριβώς , *σε σειρά* εννοούμε πως σε ένα υπάρχον κύκλωμα ,το κόβουμε και συνδεόμαστε σε σειρά
> 
> εδώ όμως δεν υπήρχε κύκλωμα , ήταν 2 άκρα από το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή * στον αέρα* και μπήκαμε παράλληλα





*ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ !!

*200px-Ohms_law_voltage_source.svg.png 

Αυτό το κύκλωμα έχει μια αντίσταση *ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ* με μια πηγή τάσης (και *ΟΧΙ* παραλληλα), γιατί η ένταση Ι ρέει από την πηγή προς την αντίσταση. Έτσι έχει νόημα ο νόμος του ΩΜ  Ι=V/R.


------------------

series2.gif


Αυτό το κύκλωμα δείχνει *ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ αντιστάσεις ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ* με μία πηγή. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι τα εξαρτήματα είναι *ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ*, αλλά στην πράξη είναι *ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΙΔΙΟ* με το πρώτο σχήμα, εφόσον R1 + R2  + R3 + R4 = R(ολικό) Δηλαδή, αν αντί για τέσσερις αντιστάσεις χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο μία αντίσταση.


------------------

img88.gif


Αυτό το κύκλωμα δείχνει ΔΥΟ αντιστάσεις *ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΗΓΗ ΤΑΣΗΣ,* γιατί το ρεύμα Ι οδεύει από την πηγή και *ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΙΖΕΤΑΙ* στις δύο αντιστάσεις. Επομένως το ρεύμα *ΧΩΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ σε παράλληλους αγωγούς.*


Καλό είναι να μην τα μπερδεύουμε αυτά τα πράγματα.

.

----------

kioan (15-02-16), 

street (17-02-16)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το αμπερόμετρο συνδέεται πάντα εν σειρά στο *βρόγχο* του κυκλώματος στο οποίο θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε το ρεύμα.
> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση συνδέθηκε εν σειρά με δύο αγωγούς (σχεδόν) μηδενικής αντίστασης, άρα συνδέθηκε εν σειρά σε ένα βραχυκύκλωμα.



Kioan ευχαριστώ για το "thanks", αλλά σου έχω μια διορθωσούλα... 
Η λέξη "βρόγχος" δηλώνει την διακλάδωση της τραχείας στο αναπνευστικό σύστημα των θηλαστικών. Η ΣΩΣΤΗ λέξη είναι "*βρόχος*" (χωρίς το γ) που σημαίνει θηλειά (και κατ επέκταση κλειστό σύστημα).

.

----------

manolena (15-02-16)

----------


## kioan

> Kioan ευχαριστώ για το "thanks", αλλά σου έχω μια διορθωσούλα...



Ώστε έτσι, ε; Φέρε πίσω το Thanks ρε  :Lol: 

Γράφω από το κινητό πολλές φορές και για ταχύτητα παρασύρομαι από το auto complete  :Blush:

----------


## MacGyver

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου.
Αγοράστε μετοχές τώρα που το θέμα είναι ακόμα χαμηλά.

----------


## Dbnn

> Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου.
> Αγοράστε μετοχές τώρα που το θέμα είναι ακόμα χαμηλά.



Χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## MacGyver

Ανοίξατε τους ασκούς του Αιόλου !
Πώς συνδέθηκε το αμπερόμετρο;
Ειπώθηκαν και οι δύο απόψεις. Ποια είναι τελικά η ορθή;
Στη φώτο:
Η αντίσταση είναι συνδεδεμένη σε σειρά με την πηγή η παράλληλα;
Αν είναι σε σειρά συνδέστε τη παράλληλα!
Αν είναι παράλληλα συνδέστε τη σε σειρά!
Χμμ μπέρδεμα!  :Confused1: 
200px-Ohms_law_voltage_source.svg.png

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ανοίξατε τους ασκούς του Αιόλου !
> Πώς συνδέθηκε το αμπερόμετρο;
> Ειπώθηκαν και οι δύο απόψεις. Ποια είναι τελικά η ορθή;
> Στη φώτο:
> Η αντίσταση είναι συνδεδεμένη σε σειρά με την πηγή η παράλληλα;
> Αν είναι σε σειρά συνδέστε τη παράλληλα!
> Αν είναι παράλληλα συνδέστε τη σε σειρά!
> Χμμ μπέρδεμα! 
> 200px-Ohms_law_voltage_source.svg.png




McGyver, αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι ένας *ΒΡΟΧΟΣ* όπως είπε και ο Kioan. Δηλαδή, μια ΘΗΛΕΙΑ ή ένας ΚΥΚΛΟΣ (εξ ου και η λέξη *ΚΥΚΛΩ*μα). Μπορεί η εικόνα να ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΕΙ, αλλά η πορεία του ρεύματος είναι ξεκάθαρη. Το ρεύμα οδεύει ΚΥΚΛΙΚΑ. Πρώτα από την πηγή και *μετά* από την αντίσταση.



.

----------


## diony

> *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ !!
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62685 
> 
> Αυτό το κύκλωμα έχει μια αντίσταση *ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ* με μια πηγή τάσης (και *ΟΧΙ* παραλληλα), γιατί η ένταση Ι ρέει από την πηγή προς την αντίσταση. Έτσι έχει νόημα ο νόμος του ΩΜ  Ι=V/R.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> ...




πολύ φιλοσοφία για το τίποτε
αν κάποιος συνδέει ένα αμπερόμετρο *ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΑ 12 ΒΟΛΤ* και προσπαθούμε να απαλύνουμε το χάπι με σκίτσα ότι είναι εν σειρά , συγνώμη δε θα ασχοληθώ πιο πολύ με το θέμα

----------


## dog80

Θα ακούσω βρισίδι γι αυτό που θα πώ, αλλά:

Συνδεση σε σειρά = τα εξαρτήματα διαρρέονται απο το ίδιο ρεύμα

Σύνδεση παράλληλα = τα εξαρτήματα έχουν στα άκρα τους την ίδια τάση

Όταν έχουμε δύο μόνο εξαρτήματα και τα συνδέσουμε μεταξύ τους, τότε είναι ειδική περίπτωση οπου ισχύουν και τα δύο παραπάνω. 

Οπότε είναι και σε σειρά και παράλληλα ταυτόχρονα.

----------

CybEng (17-02-16), 

FILMAN (17-02-16), 

kioan (16-02-16)

----------


## diony

Δε θα διαφωνήσω  μαζί σου 

Απλά όταν το ένα από τα 2 εξαρτήματα είναι *πηγή* , ότι συνδέσουμε πάνω της , εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ πως είναι παράλληλα π.χ. ένα βολτόμετρο ή μία λάμπα

----------


## SeAfasia

το tutorial που ανέβασα το είδε κάποιος;

----------


## kioan

> Συνδεση σε σειρά = τα εξαρτήματα διαρρέονται απο το ίδιο ρεύμα
> 
> Σύνδεση παράλληλα = τα εξαρτήματα έχουν στα άκρα τους την ίδια τάση



Μια χαρά τα λες και για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς θα προσθέσω πως αυτά ισχύουν με την παραδοχή πως οι αγωγοί που συνδέουν τα εξαρτήματα έχουν μηδενική αντίσταση (άρα μηδενική πτώση τάσης).

Στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να μελετήσουμε ένα βραχυκύκλωμα, παύουν να ισχύουν οι παραδοχές του ιδανικού κόσμου και εμφανίζονται μεγέθη που υπό άλλες συνθήκες τα θεωρούμε αμελητέα, πχ η εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής, η αντίσταση των αγωγών, η εσωτερική αντίσταση του αμπερομέτρου κλπ.

Γι' αυτό και όταν μίλησα για το συγκεκριμένο βραχυκύκλωμα είπα πως το αμπερόμετρο συνδέεται εν σειρά με δύο αγωγούς σχεδόν μηδενικής αντίστασης.

----------


## MacGyver

Οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρικό στοιχείο συνδέεται σε πηγή τάσης, εννοείται ότι συνδέεται παράλληλα στην πηγή.
Όλα τα ηλεκτρικά στοιχεία (αγωγοί, καταναλώσεις) μπορεί να συνδέονται μεταξύ τους σε σειρά, παράλληλα η και με συνδυασμό των δύο.
Στο τέλος όμως τα δύο άκρα που θα προκύψουν από όλο αυτό το συνδυασμό, θα συνδεθούν παράλληλα με τα δύο άκρα της πηγής.

Άρα όταν αναφερόμαστε στη σύνδεση του αμπερόμετρου, θα πρέπει να λέμε ότι συνδέεται *σε σειρά στο κύκλωμα*.
Ένα αμπερόμετρο έχει πολύ μικρή εσωτερική αντίσταση, είναι σχεδόν ένα τέλειο βραχυκύκλωμα και ποτέ δεν συνδέεται σε πηγή μόνο του, δηλαδή χωρίς κατανάλωση. 
Ποτέ δεν συνδέουμε το αμπερόμετρο στους δύο πόλους της μπαταρίας, τροφοδοτικού, πρίζας, μετ/στή κλπ.
Αν γίνει κατά λάθος, θα προκληθεί βραχυκύκλωμα και φυσικά θα καταστραφεί το όργανο.
Η σύνδεσή του παρομοιάζεται με τη σύνδεση του μετρητή κατανάλωσης νερού.

Το βολτόμετρο συνδέεται παράλληλα στο προς μέτρηση ηλεκτρικό στοιχείο - κύκλωμα και σε αντίθεση με το αμπερόμετρο για να μετρήσει δεν απαιτεί οπωσδήποτε κλειστό κύκλωμα, ούτε καν κατανάλωση.
Άρα μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας μόνο του επάνω στην πηγή.
Το βολτόμετρο σε αντίθεση με το αμπερόμετρο έχει μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση.
Αν συνδέσουμε ένα βολτόμετρο στη θέση του αμπερόμετρου, το όργανο δεν θα καταστραφεί, απλά η συσκευή δεν θα λειτουργήσει.
Η σύνδεσή του παρομοιάζεται με τη σύνδεση του μετρητή πίεσης του νερού.

Ερώτηση: Η μπαταρία γράφει: 12V / 2A. Τα 12V βολτ τα μετράω με το βολτόμετρο. Τα 2A πώς τα μετράω;
Απάντηση: Σε μία πηγή τα αναγραφόμενα βολτ σωστά μετρώνται και επαληθεύονται με απλή σύνδεση βολτόμετρου.
Τα αναγραφόμενα αμπέρ όμως στην ουσία είναι τα μέγιστα συνιστώμενα - ασφαλή που μπορεί να δώσει η μπαταρία και αλλάζουν ανάλογα με την κατανάλωση (φορτίο). Η πηγή δίνει ότι της ζητήσουμε (μέσα στα όρια).
Αυτή η τιμή εξαρτάται από την ίδια την πηγή, την διάμετρο των αγωγών και τέλος τη τυχόν εσωτερική ασφάλιση.
Μία μικρή λάμπα ανάλογα με την ισχύ της μπορεί να τραβήξει 0,5Α μία άλλη 1Α, μία άλλη 2Α μία άλλη 3Α. Ένα βραχυκύκλωμα μπορεί να τραβήξει και πολύ περισσότερα. 
Το επαληθεύουμε έμμεσα αφού συνδέσουμε μία κατανάλωση, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μία αντίσταση 6Ω.
Εδώ βέβαια μπαίνει και ένας άλλος παράγοντας η εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής που στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις χρήσης, θεωρείται αμελητέα.
Όταν λοιπόν δούμε σε ένα ρευματοδότη να αναγράφεται 230V 10A, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ρεύμα είναι 10Α γιατί η ασφάλεια η η διατομή των καλωδίων δεν επιτρέπει περισσότερο. Συνήθως η ίδια η πηγή από μόνη της μπορεί να δώσει πολύ περισσότερα.

Το αμπερόμετρο θεωρείται περισσότερο ως σταθερό όργανο και κυρίως ηλεκτρολογικό.
Οι απαιτήσεις μέτρησης ρεύματος για έναν ηλεκτρονικό είναι πολύ ποιο σπάνιες από τις μετρήσεις τάσης.
Το αμπερόμετρο απαιτεί περισσότερη προσοχή κατά τη χρήση του γιατί είναι πολύ ποιο αυτοκαταστροφικό σε σχέση με το βολτόμετρο.
Το βολτόμετρο είναι λιγότερο αυτοκαταστροφικό, τα σημεία και ο τρόπος χρήσης του όμως  μπορεί να εγκυμονούν κινδύνους για τη ζωή του τεχνικού.

_*** Πρακτικός κανόνας για κατανόηση απο αρχάριους: το αμπερόμετρο για να συνδεθεί χρειάζεται κόφτη καλωδίου._
*** _Με το πολύμετρο που συνήθως μετράμε την τάση, αποφεύγουμε να μετράμε ρεύμα σε μία βλάβη, γιατί όσο και αν προσέχουμε, είναι σίγουρο οτι οι αγωγοί θα ξεχαστούν στη θέση των Α. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι γνωστό._

----------

diony (17-02-16), 

FILMAN (17-02-16)

----------


## nestoras

> Το αμπερόμετρο θεωρείται περισσότερο ως σταθερό όργανο και κυρίως ηλεκτρολογικό.
> Οι απαιτήσεις μέτρησης ρεύματος για έναν ηλεκτρονικό είναι πολύ ποιο σπάνιες από τις μετρήσεις τάσης.



Σε αυτά θα διαφωνήσω! Νομίζω ότι ισχύει το αντίθετο!





> Το αμπερόμετρο απαιτεί περισσότερη προσοχή κατά τη χρήση του γιατί είναι πολύ ποιο αυτοκαταστροφικό σε σχέση με το βολτόμετρο.
> Το βολτόμετρο είναι λιγότερο αυτοκαταστροφικό, τα σημεία και ο τρόπος χρήσης του όμως  μπορεί να εγκυμονούν κινδύνους για τη ζωή του τεχνικού.
> 
> _*** Πρακτικός κανόνας για κατανόηση απο αρχάριους: το αμπερόμετρο για να συνδεθεί χρειάζεται κόφτη καλωδίου._
> *** *Με το πολύμετρο που συνήθως μετράμε την τάση, αποφεύγουμε να μετράμε ρεύμα σε μία βλάβη, γιατί όσο και αν προσέχουμε, είναι σίγουρο οτι οι αγωγοί θα ξεχαστούν στη θέση των Α. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι γνωστό.*



Σε αυτά θα συμφωνήσω με χίλια!

Μπράβο για τον κόπο σου!

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

επιτελους  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Οι απαιτήσεις μέτρησης ρεύματος για έναν ηλεκτρονικό είναι πολύ ποιο σπάνιες από τις μετρήσεις τάσης.







> Σε αυτά θα διαφωνήσω! Νομίζω ότι ισχύει το αντίθετο!



Μπα, δίκιο έχει.

----------


## diony

> Οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρικό στοιχείο συνδέεται σε πηγή τάσης, εννοείται ότι συνδέεται παράλληλα στην πηγή.
> Όλα τα ηλεκτρικά στοιχεία (αγωγοί, καταναλώσεις) μπορεί να συνδέονται μεταξύ τους σε σειρά, παράλληλα η και με συνδυασμό των δύο.
> Στο τέλος όμως τα δύο άκρα που θα προκύψουν από όλο αυτό το συνδυασμό, θα συνδεθούν παράλληλα με τα δύο άκρα της πηγής.




Ακριβώς έτσι είναι
Καλά έκανες και τα έγραψες γιατί εδώ θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε με τις θεωρίες κάποιων 
Και μπράβο για τον κόπο του άρθρου

----------


## kioan

Εάν συμπεριλάμβανες ακόμα μια γραμμή στην παράθεση που έκανες, αυτή θα ήταν:




> Άρα όταν αναφερόμαστε στη σύνδεση του αμπερόμετρου, θα πρέπει να λέμε ότι συνδέεται *σε σειρά στο κύκλωμα.*



Συμφωνείς και με αυτό ή μόνο στο τμήμα που παρέθεσες;

----------


## nestoras

> Μπα, δίκιο έχει.



Τι να πω, περισσότερες φορές μου χρειάστηκε να μετρήσω ρεύμα σχεδιάζοντας μια πλακέττα παρά φτιάχνοντας ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση!

----------


## leosedf

Ναι σε σειρά παράλληλα κλπ κλπ θεωρίες κλπ 

Σημασία έχει ότι το τέντωσε το εργαλείο....

----------


## diony

> Εάν συμπεριλάμβανες ακόμα μια γραμμή στην παράθεση που έκανες, αυτή θα ήταν:
> 
> _Άρα όταν αναφερόμαστε στη σύνδεση του αμπερόμετρου, θα πρέπει να λέμε ότι συνδέεται_ *σε σειρά στο κύκλωμα.*
> 
> Συμφωνείς και με αυτό ή μόνο στο τμήμα που παρέθεσες;




Φιλαράκι για να μπει ένα τέλος στην ιστορία και να μη το παιδεύουμε  κοντεύει να γίνει σήριαλ φυσικά και συμφωνώ ,
 35 και βάλε χρόνια ηλεκτρολόγος βιομηχανίας αυτοματιστής δούλεψα ξέρω τι μου γίνεται
Το αναφέρω στο *#25* πριν το δικό σου *#26*
Οπότε προς τι η ερώτησης σου
Είδες κάπου να γράφω το αντίθετο ?



edit
Το αμπερόμετρο *μπαίνει πάντα σε σειρά* , στην προκειμένη περίπτωση , ο φίλος το σύνδεσε παράλληλα στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή

*τέλος*

----------


## street

και ολα αυτα σε ενα νιμα-θεμα   που δεν ειναι καν στην σωστη κατηγορια  ....  εκτος και αν εχει σχεση η συνδεση ενος αμπερομετρου ... με τα οργανα και τον εξοπλισμο καποιου ηλεκτρονικου εργαστηριου .... σην αλασκα  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

κι' εγω απο το 1972 παντα σε σειρα το συνδεω :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

> Φιλαράκι για να μπει ένα τέλος στην ιστορία και να μη το παιδεύουμε  κοντεύει να γίνει σήριαλ φυσικά και συμφωνώ ,
>  35 και βάλε χρόνια ηλεκτρολόγος βιομηχανίας αυτοματιστής δούλεψα ξέρω τι μου γίνεται



Εντάξει φιλαράκι, εφόσον με τρως στα χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας, προφανώς και έχεις δίκιο.
Παράλληλα; Παράλληλα!

----------


## diony

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *diony* 
_Φιλαράκι για να μπει ένα τέλος στην ιστορία και να μη το παιδεύουμε κοντεύει να γίνει σήριαλ φυσικά και συμφωνώ ,
35 και βάλε χρόνια ηλεκτρολόγος βιομηχανίας αυτοματιστής δούλεψα ξέρω τι μου γίνεται_





> Εντάξει φιλαράκι, εφόσον με τρως στα χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας, προφανώς και έχεις δίκιο.
> Παράλληλα; Παράλληλα!





το συγκεκριμένο τα ανέφερα , διότι δέχτηκα ερωτήσεις σα να ήμουνα αρχάριος
 ,αλλά αν σε βολεύει  δε θα διαφωνήσω , γιατί πάλι θα βρω το μπελά μου


Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να ερμηνεύει τα πράγματα όπως θέλει ή όπως τα βλέπει , εσύ ξεκίνησες την κουβέντα πρώτος , είπαμε τις απόψεις μας , δε χρειάζεται να μαλώσουμε  :Confused1:

----------

